# Childs Bike repair



## Carlo Mullen (23 Apr 2014)

Hello, 

I have the following bike for my son http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/...ike-the-Knight-Bike(0097436)?searchPosition=0

This bike was already built when we got it from Toys R Us as it was last in stock and purchased off the shelf sale.

The pedals are really stiff which is a problem for him learning to cycle.

Ive started to loosen bits but dont want to do too much, as im not to great with bikes and dont want to end up as a pile of parts.

Any suggestions?

Thanks for any advice offered


----------



## Mile195 (23 Apr 2014)

If the pedals don't turn well then they'll be assembled badly, or are damaged internally. You can take them apart to have a look, but to be honest if this is a brand new bike, I wouldn't loosen anything and take it back under the guarantee. Although it was the last one on the shelf, they should still exchange it by ordering you another. Alternatively is there another store you can take it back to that DOES have stock?

Buying a new adult bike, you'd never get pedals included but I'm assuming that since this is a kids bike they come with it so the guarantee should cover them too.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2014)

Could be all sorts of reasons why the pedals are stiff, just take it back and ask for another.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2014)

I'm sorry to say this Carlo but what you have bought there is not a bike. You went to a toy shop and bought a toy. If you are still in a position to return it I suggest you do. Your child is going to struggle with learning to ride on that bike as it is cheaply made and most of the critical parts won't even have bearings, just nylon bushes that are stiff to turn (this probably explains the stiffness of the pedals)

It may cost a little more but if you can afford something like this





It might cost double what you have paid but it is a real bike and lasted well for both my boys to learn how to ride and was used for family rides upto 10 miles long in the countryside. This is the picture I took when I sold it and as you can see it is still perfectly useable and has hopefully provided good service for a number of other children since. It has real bike parts that can be replaced if broken and the bike is maintained in just the same way as a full size grown up bike.


----------

